# Premium fork question



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

How many versions are there?

I thought I scored when I found a new pair at my LBS...but when I had it weighed...it came out to 450 grams. This one is red and has a full carbon steerer tube.

Looking online...I'm getting results of 300 grams. 

Did Cannondale make different versions of the Premium fork?

Thx


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Post a picture so we can ID the fork.


----------



## 564racer (Apr 3, 2009)

there are a couple versions of the premium fork:
-cannondale si fork made by time( full carbon): 300g (this is a pretty rare and sought after fork, came on six13s)
-cannondale premium plus(full carbon): 330g or so
-cannondale premium (aluminum drop outs, carbon blades and tube): about 450 grams.

Hope this helped.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks...that actually did help.

The "Premium Plus" is probably the one I'm thinking of.

I have the Ultra that came with my Six13.

I'm trying to decide if I should go with Premium from my LBS or the 3T Funda Pro. The cost difference is about 120 dollars more for the 3T.

Also the 3T has a 43mm rake vs the 45mm on my 13. Will the 2mm difference make a big difference?

This is the fork I saw...except it is red.


----------



## 564racer (Apr 3, 2009)

there are mixed suggestions about swapping out forks of different makes. Some say that you should never do it; as it changes the geometry of the whole bike. Some say it will be ok as long as you go with the same rake. And even some say that you can run a different rake and it will feel about the same (or slightly twitchier depending on the rake you go with). I am in the same boat as you actually. Have an 08 six13 with an ultra fork and have been looking everywhere for a premium. Premium forks are pretty hard to come by because cannondale does not sell aftermarket to customers. I personally will be sticking with a cannondale fork just to avoid buying a fork that may screw up the bikes intended geometry.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I always stay with OEM parts in that case it covers under warrenty should there is any problem with the bike. I got this fork of Ebay to replace the one came with Caad 9 frame.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I would rather stay factory also...but the "right" Premium fork (Time one) is so hard to come by.

The other hand...my LBS offered me the fork for pretty cheap...or should I just keep searching Ebay?


----------



## 564racer (Apr 3, 2009)

a good used one on ebay will easily go for $100 and over. Use that to gauge whether or not you would like to just wait for the right one on ebay or buy the one your bike store has. The time one that zamboni has rarely goes on ebay. Plus if you buy used you may have to think about fatigue issues due to age and use. The time si fork has not been in production since something like 2006 or earlier. I forget when the six13 was first introduced under simoni. If I found a new premium at my LBS i would jump on it, as long as it was the right color and it wouldnt look completely out of place on my bike. I'm assuming you have the red 08 six13?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I got the fork for $60 bucks off Ebay and it's excellent condition, the original one from Caad 9 is alum head tube and is heavy compare to Si fork. Since this is my back up bike so I don't have to worry fatigue issue worse case I still have the original fork to replace if I have to.
The Si fork made a big difference on the ride, it reduce vibration of the handle bar.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

564: Its white. I wonder how a red fork will look. 

Mr Z: I was told that the carbon steerer will reduce vibrations too.

I'm about to pick up a set of KCNC brakes...trying to decide whether to go black or red.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Black looks good on your bike.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Avandale,

How do you like those R-Sys wheels? Here is my wife's six13 with premium fork.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Your wife's bike is pretty sick!

I want to build up a Feminine Six13 for my girlfriend in the spring.

Despite all the internet paranoia...the R-Sys changed the way my bike rides. It accelerates much faster from a stop. Dampened some of the road vibrations, the stiffness of the wheel made climbing much more efficient...feels like I use less energy. It just goes when your up off the saddle. The bike rides fast and smooth.

I didn't pay anywhere near retail for these wheels...for what I paid...they are worth every penny...


----------



## 564racer (Apr 3, 2009)

I dont know how a red fork would look on your bike. might be too much red. I would go with the black kcnc brakes as well. No zero gravity? 

Damn. That Premium Plus fork on zamboni's six13 is my white whale.:mad2:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

AvantDale said:


> Your wife's bike is pretty sick!
> 
> I want to build up a Feminine Six13 for my girlfriend in the spring.
> 
> ...


I was thinking about the R-Sys but ending up with 2010 SL set for $699 from the shop I can't complain, her old wheels is with my system six and she is running Record 10 spd triple. Are you looking at a new frame for your girl friend?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I bought my R-Sys from a local for dirt cheap. The rear was brand new...never mounted and the front had about 200 miles. I'm extremely happy with the wheels.

I just bought the 3T Funda Pro. PBK has a smoking deal (244usd shipped) right now with 15% XMAS coupon. Hope the minus 2cm won't affect the handling too much.

For my girlfriend...I'd like to see if I can find a Six13 Feminine frame. Then build up from there. One like this.










I like the flat bar setup on your CAAD. They will make it easier for her to ride the bike at first. The brakes will be easier to grab also.

She likes "girly" stuff. I'm trying to talk her out of the basket for the handlebars.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

564racer said:


> I dont know how a red fork would look on your bike. might be too much red. I would go with the black kcnc brakes as well. No zero gravity?


The price, cost, performance...the KCNC has the Zero Gravity beat.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm 99.9% sure this is the fork I saw. Same red paint. Not sure how it would look on my bike...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Zamboni:

I gotta say, you and your wife ride pretty nice bikes. The Six13 was my dream bike before the Super Six came out. I still wouldn't mind finding the original Six13 with the three carbon tubes in a Saeco red color. Although, I love the nude aluminum/carbon that Simoni rode in the 03 Tour. Finding a three carbon tube Six13 in a 48cm is a pretty hard feat.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

For my girlfriend...I'd like to see if I can find a Six13 Feminine frame. Then build up from there. One like this.

I like the flat bar setup on your CAAD. They will make it easier for her to ride the bike at first. The brakes will be easier to grab also.

She likes "girly" stuff. I'm trying to talk her out of the basket for the handlebars.[/QUOTE]

I have not seen any of the six13 women for sale on Ebay your best shot is to order a frame under replacement program with Cannondale, most of the shop won't ask for the old frame back or another option is searching for a close out deal at LBS.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL said:


> Hi Zamboni:
> 
> I gotta say, you and your wife ride pretty nice bikes. The Six13 was my dream bike before the Super Six came out. I still wouldn't mind finding the original Six13 with the three carbon tubes in a Saeco red color. Although, I love the nude aluminum/carbon that Simoni rode in the 03 Tour. Finding a three carbon tube Six13 in a 48cm is a pretty hard feat.
> 
> CHL


Cannondale made the three carbon tube for only one year and finding a team frame in nude color is not easy. The one I got is team frame with carbon on top & down tube then when the clear coat problem occured I paid $500 to upgrade to system six frame.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL said:


> Hi Zamboni:
> 
> I gotta say, you and your wife ride pretty nice bikes. The Six13 was my dream bike before the Super Six came out. I still wouldn't mind finding the original Six13 with the three carbon tubes in a Saeco red color. Although, I love the nude aluminum/carbon that Simoni rode in the 03 Tour. Finding a three carbon tube Six13 in a 48cm is a pretty hard feat.
> 
> CHL


Since you prefer nude color frame here is the current deal on Ebay size 48cm for sale.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-Syst...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item2c5257b93d


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The raw/nude finish has got to be one of the best looks for any Cannondale.

This is one of my all time favorites...jmg3's CAAD on WW...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My caad 9 is very close to this one.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

AvantDale said:


> 564: Its white. I wonder how a red fork will look.


Have you gone with the red fork? 

It will look fine, may need to lighten the bars up with some white tape though!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I went with the 3T.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sharp looking bike.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Z...


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Its true...the Slice Si full carbon fork is the MOST sought-after OEM Cannondale component. Mine weighed 297g cut...not bad for a hand-weaved, hand laid carbon fork. TIME stopped making them because the process TIME used was way too expensive and time-consuming for Cannondale:


----------

